# New here! Have some bad symptoms....



## 17538 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have basically self-diagnosed myself with GERD, haven't seen a doctor yet. About 6 months ago I had severe pains in my stomach and bad heartburn. That subsided and thought nothing of it. About 2 months ago I started experiencing terrible coughing fits to the point where I puke. I sometimes lose my voice (it becomes hoarse) and I am constatnly clearing my throat. I have a burning sensation from my throat down to my stomach and I have that sensation of something being stuck in my throat almost daily. I am concerned b/c the coughing fits are getting worse. Anyone have these symtomps and were diagnosed? Thanks


----------



## 20990 (Mar 13, 2007)

When you say a burning sensation from your throat down to your stomach, is that the direction of the pain or does it start in your stomach and build upward? I haven't heard of someone having GERD that has those coughing fits as a result of it. You experience reflux when you have too much acid in your stomach so it moves upward into the esophagus (it can also be caused by a flap at the bottom of your esophagus not functioning properly and you have to have surgery to fix it). Do you feel sick or anything before you start coughing? Does it seem to happen after you eat certain foods? My GERD did not start by eating a certain type of food. I was sick for 1 1/2 years until the dr put me on a special diet to eliminate all the triggers. Have you tried some OTC meds?


----------



## 17538 (Mar 7, 2007)

First of all thank you for your response







The burning sensation is more from my throat to my stomach, focusing on the esophogus more than anything. I rarely have heart burn anymore. I don't feel sick before I cough, I feel sick after the coughing fit. I have found that it is worse with alcohol and caffeine. I have not tried any otc meds. I have just tried abstaining from those two triggers and the coughing still happens a lot and I still get that feeling that something is stuck in my throat, like it is swelling up.


----------



## 20990 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmmm...sometimes I get coughing fits that make me gag or want to puke, but that isn't part of my GERD. Also the direction of your burning is opposite for acid reflux. I would try to talk to your dr about it. It could be something worth having them look at...especially if you are in pain and can't quite get it back to normal. Sorry I can't be more help, but what you are describing doesn't sound like GERD to me. Good luck!!


----------



## 20990 (Mar 13, 2007)

I was telling a friend about your symptoms and she said it sounds like what her mom felt when she had esophagitis. It's basically an inflamed esophagus. She said the pain went in trhe same direction and she would cough to the point of vomiting sometimes. Try googling it and see if your symptoms match. I hope this helps!


----------



## 17538 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you for your responses. I am going to look into that condition.


----------

